# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " صديقة بنت شديفات " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




ومع العودة الى لقاءاتنا مع الأعضاء

لنتعرف إليهم عن قرب

ونسألهم ما نود سؤالهم اياه


نعود مع

((كرسي الإعتراف))


وهذه المرّة مع العضو القدير

(صديقة بنت الشديفات)


فـ لنرحب بها أجمل ترحيب .. 

فـ أهلا وسهلا بكِ هنا

ونود اختي الكريمة معرفة تفاصيل بطاقتكِ الشخصية  :Smile: 

[/align]

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا صديقة بنت الشديفات

نورتي الكرسي


حاب اسئلك كم سؤال


لحمة بسيطة ومختصرة عن حياتك 

شو بعنيلك المنتدى ؟؟

احلى شي عجبك بالمنتدى؟؟

سلبيات وايجابيات داخل المنتدى

بكفي اليوم 

برجعلك


سلام

----------


## ساره

[align=center]شخص لاترفضي له طلبا ..؟؟
من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟
بنعرفك باسم صديقة بنت الشديفات..شو بتعنيلك بنت الشديفات..وشو مفهوم الصداقه بنظرك؟؟
مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...
حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟
من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقولي عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 
مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى
وكل عام وانت بخير[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *
> 
> 
> اعتقد اغلب الاعضاء عارفين مين هو العالي عالي 
> 
> لكن ولا يهمك اسمي محمد من سكان اربد اعمل محاسب في شركة في مدينة العقبة اعزب ما بفكر بالزواج بحب الرياضة والسفر
> 
> بالنسبة للتشكيل الوزاري فهو كالاتي:-
> 
> ...




ان وزير الاقتصاد يالله بنحرم زيدو من المصروف لمدة شهرين 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



محمد انتا شخصية ولا أروع شو أكبر غلطة ما بتحب تقع فيها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه التشكيلة الوزارية طبعا أول إشي 

ثانيا شو أكثر إشي بذايقك بالحياة 

شو أكثر موقف محرج صار معك بدون زعل بس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

صديقة بنت شديفات من انتي ؟
وما هي احلامك؟

----------


## تاج النساء

صديقة ما مفهومك للحب؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

صديقه كيفك

اتسلي شوي بهالسؤالين

اول شي شو بتعنيلك الحياة السعيدة ( بمعنى شو هي الحياة السعيدة بنظرك )

و السؤال الثاني كيف تتوقعين حياتك بدون منتديات الحصن الأردنية

ولا تخافي راجعلك بشوية أسئلة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> اهلا وسهلا صديقة بنت الشديفات
> 
> نورتي الكرسي
> 
> 
> حاب اسئلك كم سؤال
> 
> 
> لحمة بسيطة ومختصرة عن حياتك 
> ...



اهلا فيك عقيد ... نورك كفايه

المنتدى بيعنيلي كثير لانه بيشكل عندي جزء كبير بحياتي 
اليوميه ومستحيل انسى ايامه


احلى شي بالمنتدى الاعضاء

اعتقد سلبيه المنتدى الوحيده : غياب بعض الاعضاء عنه 
اما ايجابياته فهي كثيره :
التعرف على اصدقاء جدد
التقرب من مفهوم الاخوه 
التواصل مع بنت الشديفات بشكل اكبر
التعرف على مواضيع جديده ومهمه
واهمها مواضيعك 


بانتظار المزيد 
 :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

مشكور عقيد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا ساره

شخص لاترفضي له طلبا ..؟؟

ابوي 
من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

اختي ايمان

بنعرفك باسم صديقة بنت الشديفات..شو بتعنيلك بنت الشديفات..وشو مفهوم الصداقه بنظرك؟؟

بنت الشديفات فيكي تحكي انها قطعه من قلبي 
وصديقتي لبعد ما اموت 
والصداقه احلى شي بالدنيا والوفاء اهم شي يكون فيها والصراحه


مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج...؟؟

اني بمزح مع شخص وبالاخر يكون كثير كثير جدي
 :Icon28: 

حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

تكون من بنت جيرانا الي رحلو من حارتنا من زمان ونفسي اطمن عليها

من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقولي عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 

عاشق الحصن

مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى؟؟

هدوء عاصف

وكل عام وانت بخير

وانتي بالف خير حبيبتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقه التشكيلة الوزارية طبعا أول إشي 
> 
> ثانيا شو أكثر إشي بذايقك بالحياة 
> 
> شو أكثر موقف محرج صار معك بدون زعل بس




اوكي توت

اكثر شي اتضايق منه شخص باكتشف انه كذاب 

اكثر شي محرج لما سألني الدكتور بالمحاضره 
" شديفات كم معدلك؟؟"

والله محرج

مشكور عقيد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقة بنت شديفات من انتي ؟
> وما هي احلامك؟


انا فتاه بسيطه جدا 

احلامي العيش بسعاده والنجاح في دراستي 
ويصير عندي بيت و ولاد
 :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

مشكوره مها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقة ما مفهومك للحب؟؟



الحب اروع ما في هذا الكون والاجمل منه ان يكون هذا الحب من قلب 
حنون وطيب لا من قلب مخادع وكاذب

 :Eh S:  :Eh S: 

هلا تاج

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقه كيفك
> 
> اتسلي شوي بهالسؤالين
> 
> اول شي شو بتعنيلك الحياة السعيدة ( بمعنى شو هي الحياة السعيدة بنظرك )
> 
> و السؤال الثاني كيف تتوقعين حياتك بدون منتديات الحصن الأردنية
> 
> ولا تخافي راجعلك بشوية أسئلة



اهلا زيدو انا الحمدلله تمام

ماشي المره الجايه جيب معك سيجاره نتسلى فيها :SnipeR (16): 

الحياه السعيده اني اكون مرتاحه ومش حامله ولا هم 
والكل معي منيح وصادق 

وانسى الولاد والمستقبل
 :4022039350: 

اتوقع حياتي بدون منتديات الحصن ممله للغااااااااااااااااااااايه


مشكووووور زيدو
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## mylife079

> اهلا فيك عقيد ... نورك كفايه
> 
> المنتدى بيعنيلي كثير لانه بيشكل عندي جزء كبير بحياتي 
> اليوميه ومستحيل انسى ايامه
> 
> 
> احلى شي بالمنتدى الاعضاء
> 
> اعتقد سلبيه المنتدى الوحيده : غياب بعض الاعضاء عنه 
> ...


 

شكرا صديقة لاجابتك على اسئلتي 
بس ما ذكرتي لمحة عن حياتك يا ريت وباختصار 

كمان لمحة بسيطة عن دراستك  

شو بعنيلك كل من : 

بنت الشديفات  
شديفي وافتخر 
تحيه عسكريه 
عاشقة ريان  
هدوء عاصف 
شذى البنفسج  
العالي عالي  

الفترة الاخيرة كانت مواضيعك حزينه وفيها نوع من اليأس .. ليش ؟؟

 


شو طموحك بالحياة ؟؟ 


كلمة للوطن الحبيب
 

كلمة اخيرة منك ......

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شكرا صديقة لاجابتك على اسئلتي

العفو محمد

بس ما ذكرتي لمحة عن حياتك يا ريت وباختصار
كمان لمحة بسيطة عن دراستك

حبيت اجمعه مع بعض
طالبه جامعيه بدرس بجامعه اليرموك سنه ثانيه تخصصي علوم حاسوب 
سجلت بالمنتدى برغبه من بنت الشديفات 
وحياتي اغلبها رايحه قدام هالمنتدى
مع انه في لليرموك منتدى بس الحصن روعه
 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 


شو بعنيلك كل من :


بنت الشديفات

 قطعه من قلبي وصديقه حياتي وعمري
و بتمنى انها تكوت دوووم مرتاحه

شديفي وافتخر

 اخ عزيز

تحيه عسكريه

 انسان رائع ومبدع وغيابه عن المنتدى مش حلو 

عاشقة ريان

صديقه غاليه

هدوء عاصف

انسان حكيم يعجبني فيه ارائه , مواضيعه , ردوده 

شذى البنفسج

لا اعلم عنها شي

العالي عالي

 انسان له وجوده واحترم رايه جدا


الفترة الاخيرة كانت مواضيعك حزينه وفيها نوع من اليأس .. ليش ؟؟

يمكن لاني مريت بتجربه كان فيها اليأس مسيطر على افكاري
لكن الحمدلله تجاوزتها




شو طموحك بالحياة ؟؟
 اكمل جامعه واطلع على الكويت


كلمة للوطن الحبيب
انا الاردن والاردن انا 
وكلنا الاردن
ومعك يا اردن بحرك وبردك وحربك وسلامك
بجبك يا اردن مووووووووت

كلمة اخيرة منك ......
 الدنيا حلوه بس احنا معقدينها


مشكوور محمد على الاسئله
 :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  بأكمن سؤال

----------


## mylife079

*شكرا صديقة على اجابتك على اسئلتي 


نورتي الكرسي اختي*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اوكي توت
> 
> اكثر شي اتضايق منه شخص باكتشف انه كذاب 
> 
> اكثر شي محرج لما سألني الدكتور بالمحاضره 
> " شديفات كم معدلك؟؟"
> 
> والله محرج
> 
> مشكور عقيد




تحياتي الك عالاجابات الرائعة والمفيدة عشر عالعشر يا ستي 

سؤالين 


شو أكثر أغنيه بتحسيها بتعبر عن مشاعرك ديجي شو بدك تعملي 

وبعدين مين هو ممثلك او ممثلتك المفضله يلي بتحسي بعبر عنك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> تحياتي الك عالاجابات الرائعة والمفيدة عشر عالعشر يا ستي 
> 
> سؤالين 
> 
> 
> شو أكثر أغنيه بتحسيها بتعبر عن مشاعرك ديجي شو بدك تعملي 
> 
> وبعدين مين هو ممثلك او ممثلتك المفضله يلي بتحسي بعبر عنك



اهلا 

العفو عبدالله

اغنيه ماجد المهندس فرصه اخيره

اما بالنسبه للمثلين كلهم واحد ما حدا بعبر عني 
لاني انا مش من متابعين التلفزيون

اختنق اذا اقعد قدامه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش مشكلة 

صديقه لو حكولك اوصفيلني أكثر صديقه الك بكلمة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اختي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ممتاز هي الصداقه والا بلاش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور تحيه
اذا عندك كمان اسئله 
اعطيني؟؟
 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقه التشكيلة الوزارية طبعا أول إشي 
> 
> ثانيا شو أكثر إشي بذايقك بالحياة 
> 
> شو أكثر موقف محرج صار معك بدون زعل بس




التشكيله الوزاريه ...

رئيس الوزارء :  حسان القضاه 

وزير الداخليه :  هدوء عاصف

وزيرة االخارجيه :  محمد العزام

وزيره الشؤون البرلمانيه  : اميره قوس النصر 

وزير المالية :  العالي عالي

وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية : عاشق الحصن

وزيره الزراعة : جوري 

وزير الاقتصاد : بنت الشديفات 

وزير السياحة : جنتل مان

وزير الثقافه والفنون :  نبض



وزير الدفاع : تحيه عسكريه


وزير الاعلام:  معاذ ملحم

وزيره الاتصالات : بياض الثلج


وزير التعليم العالي :  مشتت بشوالات


الي مش عاجبه يشتكي .. على الرقم 
079898989898
 :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

نورتِ آلكرسي يَا قمر ..

و أن شآء الله تكون آلجلس مريحه ., و آلـأسئله خفيفه ../

هلا نبدا..~

- شو أجمل شي حققته منيره بِ حيآتهآ لـ حد هلا ..؟

- (شخص تحبينه و هـَو آلشخص أرتكب جريمه )


4-والسفينه على وشك الغرق وفى يدك انقاظ واحد منهم ؟؟؟

من هو !!!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> نورتِ آلكرسي يَا قمر ..
> 
> و أن شآء الله تكون آلجلس مريحه ., و آلـأسئله خفيفه ../
> 
> هلا نبدا..~
> 
> - شو أجمل شي حققته منيره بِ حيآتهآ لـ حد هلا ..؟
> 
> - (شخص تحبينه و هـَو آلشخص أرتكب جريمه )
> ...



اهلا جوري
القعده من الاااااااااااخر


اجمل شي حققته لحد الان هو نجاحي بالتوجيهي اللي 
بعتبره احلى شي 


شخص احبه وارتكب جريمه : اختي الجريمه انها سافرت على الامارات


انقذ صديقي 

 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 


مشكوووره جوري

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]مرحبا صديقة بنت الشديفات..لو ربحت تذكره سفر مفتوحه لشخصين...وين رح تسافري..وليه هناك...ومين رح تاخدي معك..بس لا تحكيلي بنت الشديفات :SnipeR (61): [/align][align=center]
لو قالولك منتدى الحصن رح يغلق للابد بعد 5 دقائق... شو رح تعملي فيهم ؟؟؟؟
لو انت مديرة المنتدى اعطينا 5 قرارات رح تعمليها .."لا توقفيني مشان الله :C06a766466: "
شو اكثر اكله بتحبيها...واكثر اكله بتعرفي تعمليها :SnipeR (82): ..[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> [align=center]مرحبا صديقة بنت الشديفات..لو ربحت تذكره سفر مفتوحه لشخصين...وين رح تسافري..وليه هناك...ومين رح تاخدي معك..بس لا تحكيلي بنت الشديفات[/align][align=center]
> لو قالولك منتدى الحصن رح يغلق للابد بعد 5 دقائق... شو رح تعملي فيهم ؟؟؟؟
> لو انت مديرة المنتدى اعطينا 5 قرارات رح تعمليها .."لا توقفيني مشان الله"
> شو اكثر اكله بتحبيها...واكثر اكله بتعرفي تعمليها..[/align]



اهلا حبيبتي

اسافر على الكويت 
مافي سبب محدد بس بحبها 

اكيد اوخذ معي بقايا حب


ااكيد رح يكون خبر مش حلو بالمره


اليكي القرارات:

1- يمنع توقيف اي عضو بدون اخذ رايي
2_ بدي كل يوم من عضو موضوع عن الاردن
3_ دخول الاعضاء وعدم خروجهم الا باذني
4_ بدي كل عضو يدخل هون ينشد او يكتب مافي مشكله
قصيده خاصه بالمنتدى
5_اطير الرسائل الخاصه 


اكثر اكله بحبها وبعرف اعملها : الشاكريه ( بطاطا + لبن)..

مشكوره قلبي على الاسئله

----------


## برنس1

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]

على فكره انا جبت معاي سلة فواكه كليها بالأول بعدين جاوبي على اسئلتي طيب
علشان تصحصحين اشوي معاي


بكل الحب .. وبكل التواصل ...

هـا نحن نستمر .. في روائع البستان الندي ...

اليوم نستضيف اخت لنا شخصية لامعة من اعمدة منتديات الحصن..........

شخصية عزيزة على قلوبنا جميعا...

طيف يتلألأ ضياءه فى سماء المنتدى

وهي نجمة ساطعة في سماء منتديات الحصن

هي إنسانة مرهفة الإحساس

عذبة الكلمات

يفيض قلبها بالحب الكبير

شامخة

عزيزة النفس

تمتلك كبرياء وسمو في المشاعر

شعلة من النشاط والحيوية فى المنتدى (ما شاء الله)...

قلم مضىء ...

قلم مبدع

قلم هادف...

قلم بناء


فى كل الاقسام لها بصمة...مواضيعها راقية ومهذبة...هادفة وبنائة...

شخصية تتميز بالصراحة المطلقة...

هي من صانعات الابداع ...

وابتسامتها مشرقه كــ اشراق الشمس .

فالجميع مشتاق للتقرب منها أكثر فأكثر

نتشرف بــ كل حفاوة وترحيب ...

ان نستقبل.. الربيع .. بـ الوانه وازهاره ... الجميله ..

نستقبل الدفء .. الروحي .. والفكري ..

لنزدهر .. بعالمهااا الشجي ...

فلنرحب ب صديقة بنت الشديفات [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## برنس1

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]لي عوده  [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا فيك برنس ومشكور على المقدمه الرائعه

----------


## mylife079

صديقة بنت الشديفات 


شو كانت علاماتك بالفصل الصيفي ؟؟ ومعدلك ؟؟


انتي بتحبي الاردن وكلنا بنحب الاردن .. ليش بدك تسافري على الكويت ؟؟


كل بنت بتقدملها عريس  .. كم عريس تقدملك ؟؟ 


ثقلنا عليكي بالاسئله ؟؟


جاوبي  ... الك كل الاحترام والتقدير اختي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شو كانت علاماتك بالفصل الصيفي ؟؟ ومعدلك ؟؟

81,78,74  اما معدلي فهو 77,7  الحمدلله على كل حال

انتي بتحبي الاردن وكلنا بنحب الاردن .. ليش بدك تسافري على الكويت ؟؟

 بموووت فيها , يمكن حلمي من انا وصغيره اروح على الكويت 

كل بنت بتقدملها عريس .. كم عريس تقدملك ؟؟ 

لساتني صغيره لما يتقدملي حدا اكيد اعزمكو

 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

ثقلنا عليكي بالاسئله ؟؟

لا براحتك اذا  عندك كمان اسالني 


مشكوور محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا الك على الاجابه 


اسف اذا سببتلك اي احراج 


بحاول ارجع بكم سؤال

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العفو واجبي

لا عادي اسأل على راحتك 
الحمدلله ما بحب اكذب

----------


## تاج النساء

ماذا بعني لك كلا من

الاحساس
الخيانة
الالم
الحزن
الدمعة
فلسطين


هل انتي فتاة نرجسية في طبعك؟؟

لي عودة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ماذا بعني لك كلا من

الاحساس 
 اهم صفه في الانسان الصادق


الخيانة
 نهايه في بعض قصص الحب


الالم
 لا احبه بتاتا لكني اشعر به بعض الاحيان


الحزن
 احساس رائع في بعض الاحيان


الدمعة
 تريح كثير 

فلسطين
بلد رائع 
 الله يفك اسره 

هل انتي فتاة نرجسية في طبعك؟؟
 احيانا 

لي عوده
 اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
تاجو
 :SnipeR (5):  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

مرحبا صديقه

عندي سؤال 

شو تخصصك بالجامعه وانتي حابيته كتخصص ولا  نوو؟؟


الي رجعه ........

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> مرحبا صديقه
> 
> عندي سؤال 
> 
> شو تخصصك بالجامعه وانتي حابيته كتخصص ولا  نوو؟؟
> 
> 
> الي رجعه ........



اهلا كاردياك

تفضلي حبيبتي

تخصصي علوم حاسوب
اول شي ما كنت حابيته لاني كنت حابه ادرس تصميم جرافيكي
لكن ما صار نصيب ابوه للتصميم ما وافق
وبعد هيك بديت احبه شوي شوي

----------


## تاج النساء

انت تدمنين على النت؟؟

هل احببتي بصدق؟؟

ماذا تعني لكي والدتك؟؟

----------


## mylife079

للحزن فيه حياة صديقة بنت الشديفات سر 

ما هو ذلك السر ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> انت تدمنين على النت؟؟
> 
> هل احببتي بصدق؟؟
> 
> ماذا تعني لكي والدتك؟؟




ادمان النت شي طبيعي عندي

نعم 

كل حياتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> للحزن فيه حياة صديقة بنت الشديفات سر 
> 
> ما هو ذلك السر ؟؟



لا يوجد سر لكنني احيانا افضل الحزن والدموع  لاهرب من مشاكل هذه الحياه

----------


## نبض

*.هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

.هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

.من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟


.اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

.هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

.ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

.هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

.ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

.حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟

.عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟

.ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت مليون ؟

.هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

.اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

 يوجد ولا يحكمها عمر او زمن محدد

.هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

نعم لدرجه اني اشعر احيانا بأني سافقد عقلي

.من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

 قلبي

.اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

باصات لجامعه اليرموك

.هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟

نعم 

.ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

كل الاعضاء يكونو موجودين

.هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

لا فجوهره من يؤثر فيا

.ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

كلامه وافكاره

اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟

لا افعل شي لانني احببته وسوف اواجه الوقت والمكان الخطا
وانقذ حبي

.حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟

اذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزه فلا تظن ان الليث يبتسم


تذكرني بالدكاتره لما يكونو يضحكو .. 

.عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟

جلوسي امام النت
 :Cool(1):  :Cool(1): 

ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟

 فهد, اجياد

.ماذا تفعل اول شيء اذا ربحت مليون ؟

اعطيك نصهم

.هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

لا ابدا

.اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟

لكل انسان اخطأت في حقه


مشكور نبض

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه شو أكثر نكته بتخطر عبالك مضحكة ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقه شو أكثر نكته بتخطر عبالك مضحكة ؟


محشش لقي محشش قاله وين رايح؟ قاله مدري!
 قاله وانت؟ 
قاله مدري! 
قال طيب امش لانتأخر

----------


## mylife079

صديقة كيفك 

لو يوم حكينا معك انا وعبدالله انه احنا بالمفرق وعرفنا بيتكووووووووووو

وطلبنا نتغدا او مجرد زيارة خاطفه 

شو رايك وبصراحة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقة كيفك 
> 
> لو يوم حكينا معك انا وعبدالله انه احنا بالمفرق وعرفنا بيتكووووووووووو
> 
> وطلبنا نتغدا او مجرد زيارة خاطفه 
> 
> شو رايك وبصراحة



الحمدلله من الله بخير ( ماشي يا تحيه )

عادي اهلا وسهلا 
بس اهم شي بدي هديه وتكون على حساب البنك 
قصدي تحيه


ممكن سؤال:

حدا فيكو انتا وتحيه قعد على هالكرسي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الحمدلله من الله بخير ( ماشي يا تحيه )
> 
> عادي اهلا وسهلا 
> بس اهم شي بدي هديه وتكون على حساب البنك 
> قصدي تحيه
> 
> 
> ممكن سؤال:
> 
> حدا فيكو انتا وتحيه قعد على هالكرسي


لا والله نفسي ولو لمرة

----------


## mylife079

> الحمدلله من الله بخير ( ماشي يا تحيه )
> 
> عادي اهلا وسهلا 
> بس اهم شي بدي هديه وتكون على حساب البنك 
> قصدي تحيه
> 
> 
> ممكن سؤال:
> 
> حدا فيكو انتا وتحيه قعد على هالكرسي


 
السؤال مني انا 

سؤال تحيه لسا مش جاهزززززززززززززززززز


تسلمي ما بتقصري 


انا زمان زمان زمان قعدت 

شكرا للاجابه وان شاء الله ما اكون احرجتك 

بحاول ارجع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سؤال هو بعيد عن هذاك السؤال يعني 

المهم ما علينا 

شو بتحبي أكثر أكلة بتحبي تطبخيها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا وسهلا محمد 

تحيه وربي ناويلك على نوايا بس انتا اقعد هون 
والله لاخليك تصرخ مشان الله بدي اوقف 
مااااااااااااااااااشي  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> سؤال هو بعيد عن هذاك السؤال يعني 
> 
> المهم ما علينا 
> 
> شو بتحبي أكثر أكلة بتحبي تطبخيها




شاكريه ( لبن وبطاطا )
ومعها رز 
 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## mylife079

> شاكريه ( لبن وبطاطا )
> ومعها رز


 
سؤال مهم جدا


انا بعرف انه الشاكريه لبن وفول 


ممكن توضحيلي كيف صارت لبن وبطاطا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تختلف من عنا لعندكو 
 :SnipeR (32):  :SnipeR (32):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اهلا وسهلا محمد 
> 
> تحيه وربي ناويلك على نوايا بس انتا اقعد هون 
> والله لاخليك تصرخ مشان الله بدي اوقف 
> مااااااااااااااااااشي


آمين بجوز اه وبجوز لأ حسب التساهيل

----------


## mylife079

> تختلف من عنا لعندكو


 
مش مقنع الجواب  :SnipeR (11):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> مش مقنع الجواب




ماشي انا بحبها بالبطاطا 
 :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس اسئل اميت العضو الجاي بيجي دورو هون

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله اعل،ـ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،م

----------


## mylife079

الله يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بس اسئل اميت العضو الجاي بيجي دورو هون




على شو مستعجل يا رجل؟؟؟؟؟؟

صديقة بنت الشديفات لا تزال بضيافتنا عيب هالكلام ..

كمان انا ما سألتها ولا سؤال اذا بتلاحظ  :Az3ar: 


هلا صديقتنا منورة الكرسي ومتابعين  :Smile: 

لي عودة عاجلة  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> على شو مستعجل يا رجل؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> صديقة بنت الشديفات لا تزال بضيافتنا عيب هالكلام ..
> 
> كمان انا ما سألتها ولا سؤال اذا بتلاحظ 
> 
> 
> هلا صديقتنا منورة الكرسي ومتابعين 
> 
> لي عودة عاجلة



نورك كفاايه هدوء 


اهلاااا وسهلاااا هدوء  :Icon20:  :Icon20:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> على شو مستعجل يا رجل؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> صديقة بنت الشديفات لا تزال بضيافتنا عيب هالكلام .. 
> كمان انا ما سألتها ولا سؤال اذا بتلاحظ  
> 
> هلا صديقتنا منورة الكرسي ومتابعين  
> 
> لي عودة عاجلة


 

يا سيدي مو مشكله مجرد سؤال بس صديقه منورة عالطول

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تسلم تحيه 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقة بنت الشديفات د

منورة الكرسي والله من زمان على هالكرسي وعلى اسئلتوا 

المهم 

سؤال بسيط وماشفت اذا اي عضو سئلك اياه او لا 

طوحاتك بالحياة بعد انها الدراسة تكتفي تكملي حياتك بالبيت وزي مابيحكو تستني هالنصيب والا مقررة لحالك طموحات اكبر من مرجلة البكالوريس ؟

عالم مليئ بالاسئ وكل من عاش هذه الحياة المليئة بالاوجاع 
وصفك لهذه الحياة بجملة مختصرة ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> صديقة بنت الشديفات د
> 
> منورة الكرسي والله من زمان على هالكرسي وعلى اسئلتوا 
> 
> المهم 
> 
> سؤال بسيط وماشفت اذا اي عضو سئلك اياه او لا 
> 
> طوحاتك بالحياة بعد انها الدراسة تكتفي تكملي حياتك بالبيت وزي مابيحكو تستني هالنصيب والا مقررة لحالك طموحات اكبر من مرجلة البكالوريس ؟
> ...



حاب اكمل بعد البكالوريس ان شاء الله والنصيب حلو بس طبعا دراستي اهم :SnipeR (9): 

الحياه مثل مرت الاب


مشكور محمد على المرور  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

سؤال بسيط 

مواقف صارت معك اثبتت الك تفاهة الحياة 

اعطيني 3 مواقف 


شكراً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> سؤال بسيط 
> 
> مواقف صارت معك اثبتت الك تفاهة الحياة 
> 
> اعطيني 3 مواقف 
> 
> 
> شكراً



والله كثيرررر 

1- تزاعلت انا وصاحبتي بعد صحبه سنين مش قليله وفعلا الموقف بينلي انو الحياه ولاشي 
2- رسبت بامتحان وكانت معي وحده ماتفهم الخمسه من الطمسه ونجحت طبعا من يوميتها عرفت انو الحياه مافي اتفه منها
3- يوم شتريت انا وصاحبتي اكل وروحنا ومسكتنا بنت صغيره تشحد قرفتنا الاكل
اقسم بربي لو الحياه مش تافهه ما تحط هالبنت الصغيره بهالموقف

وللعلم المصاري اتفه شي بالحياه واي واحد يركض وراهم اعتبره اكبر من التفاهه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على الاجابه صديقة غلبتك فترة وجودك على الكرسي 

 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العفو محمد واجبي اجاوب 
اذا عندك اي سؤال كمان انا جاهزه  :SnipeR (3):

----------


## mylife079

وصف لكل من :

الوحدة 

الصمت 

الخيانة 

محمد الحوريه 

تحيه عسكريه 

هدوء عاصف

رحمة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وصف لكل من :

الوحدة : احساس رائع في بعض الاوقات لكنها يكون قاتلا في وقت اااخر

الصمت : اجمل ما في الحياه 

الخيانة : الحب في هذا العصر

محمد الحوريه : عقيد المنتدى وشخصيه حلوه واخ غالي

تحيه عسكريه : شخصيه روعه و انسان طيب القلب 

هدوء عاصف : اخ عزيز وصاحب الردود المقنعه نوعا ما

رحمة : انسانه جوهره وساعدتني مره وبحبها واااااااايد

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

بتحبي الورد صديقة ؟؟ اوصفيه 

مين اهداكي ورد خلال فترة حياتك ؟؟

كلمه اخيره للمنتدى والاعضاء بمناسبة حلول العيد 


وشكرا ...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> بتحبي الورد صديقة ؟؟ اوصفيه 
> 
> مين اهداكي ورد خلال فترة حياتك ؟؟
> 
> كلمه اخيره للمنتدى والاعضاء بمناسبة حلول العيد 
> 
> 
> وشكرا ...




اكيد بحبه 
الورد ارق مخلوق في هذه الحياه
اهلي وقرايبي يوم ما نكسرت ايدي
وصحباتي بعيد ميلادي


بحكي للمنتدى ولكل اعضائه كل عام وانتو بالف خير
وان شاء السنه الجايه نكون بالعمره جميعا 
وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكو صالح الاعمال 


مشكور محمد :Cgiving:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه لو يحكولك شو التسالي المفضله لديكي شو هي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اي شي زاااااااااااااااااكي  :Eh S(20):

----------


## mylife079

سلامتك من خلال الاجوبه عرفنا انه ايدك انكسرت 

كيف صارت الحادثه معك ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كنت واقفه فوق خزانه المطبخ وقفزت انتحاري 
ونكسرت ايدي  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## mylife079

سلامتك  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving: 


احرجتككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسلمك 

اهلا وسهلا 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]صديقة بنت الشديفات اهلا وسهلا بكِ على كرسي الإعتراف  :Smile: 

في البداية اود التعبير عن اعجابي الشديد بتواجدك الرائع بيننا ، وارجو من الله ألا يحرمنا طيب لقائكِ ..



اتقدّم اليكِ بالأسئلة  :Smile: 

- لكل شخص برنامج معين من الصباح حتى المساء يختلف عن الأخر كيف هو يومكِ في رمضان..؟

- صديقة بنت الشديفات في فترة قصيرة أصبح لها ظهور قوي بل هي من المميزين في منتديات الحصن ما السبب ؟

- اختي الكريمة ، في ميزان أولويـاتكِ الكتابية لمن تكون الغلبــة للفكــرة وقوتهـا .. أم للأسلوب وانسيابية الكلمة ؟

- هذا التواجد المنعش للكثير من الأقسام في منتديات الحصن ماذا يعني لكِ ؟ وهل هو دافع لكِ لتقديم المزيد ؟

- متى تكون (نهاية) راضية عن نفسها ..؟ ومتى تكون معاتبه لها ؟

- اعضاء في الحصن تحدثي عنهم بإيجاز :

حسان القضاة ، عاشق الحصن ، بنت الشديفات ، مها ، حوريّة ، هدوء ، محمد العزام ، جوري محمد

- نصيحة تودّين اسدائها لـ هدوء عاصف .. ما هي ؟

- لكِ هنـــــــــا مساحة خاصة سجلي بها ما شئتِ  :Smile: 


لي عودة قريبة لمزيد من التساؤلات .. فلا تبتعدي  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سلامتك آخر من يعلم بالقصه 


صديقه شو مخططك لعيد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صديقة بنت الشديفات اهلا وسهلا بكِ على كرسي الإعتراف 

في البداية اود التعبير عن اعجابي الشديد بتواجدك الرائع بيننا ، وارجو من الله ألا يحرمنا طيب لقائكِ ..

اهلافيك هدوء البيت بيتكو 

اتقدّم اليكِ بالأسئلة 

- لكل شخص برنامج معين من الصباح حتى المساء يختلف عن الأخر كيف هو يومكِ في رمضان..؟

برنامجي مش ثابت بس الاغلب انام للعشره ادخل على المنتدى للظهر 
وبعدين تبدا الصواريخ القصف العشوائي لحتى نعمل الفطور والحلو وهكذا وهكذا 
وهكذا

- صديقة بنت الشديفات في فترة قصيرة أصبح لها ظهور قوي بل هي من المميزين في منتديات الحصن ما السبب ؟

مواضيعكو الحلوه وتشجيع بنت الشديفات :Icon32: 

- اختي الكريمة ، في ميزان أولويـاتكِ الكتابية لمن تكون الغلبــة للفكــرة وقوتهـا .. أم للأسلوب وانسيابية الكلمة ؟

للفكره واغلب افكاري عن الحزن والفراق مع اني مش مجربه الفراق :Eh S(3): 

- هذا التواجد المنعش للكثير من الأقسام في منتديات الحصن ماذا يعني لكِ ؟ وهل هو دافع لكِ لتقديم المزيد ؟

الكثير الكثير , ان شاء الله رح اقدم المزيد وكله من فضل جميع الاعضاء وخاصه بوبو حبيبتي

- متى تكون (نهاية) راضية عن نفسها ..؟ ومتى تكون معاتبه لها ؟

عندما اكون مرضيه لابوي وامي ومجتهده بدراستي 
اكون معاتبه لنفسي عندما اجرح انسان احترمني بشده

- اعضاء في الحصن تحدثي عنهم بإيجاز :

حسان القضاة : اخوي الكبير وكبيرنا وكاتب مميز ومبدع وردوده تنحط على الجرح يبرا ( الله لا يحرمنا منه )

عاشق الحصن : انسان رائع متفائل قوي الشخصيه يضعف امام الخير ونكشاته كثيررر حلوووه

  بنت الشديفات  : قطعه من قلبي و اتمنالها الخير وانسانه متسرعه احيانا لكن قلب طيب 

مها : مديرتنا واختي الرائعه وشخصيه فذه .

حوريّة: انسان واخ رائع شخصيتو حلوه ومقنعه يعجبني انه حقاااني 

هدوء :  اخونا المدلل صاحب الردود الذهبيه والمواضيع المتازه لايكل ولا يمل و ذو شخصيه روعه ( ما شاء اله عليك )

محمد العزام: من جماعتي ( يرموكي ) انسان رائع وخدووووم وطيب القلب  وما يطلع الا الصبح مثل الشمس

جوري محمد : صديقه واخت غاليه 


- نصيحة تودّين اسدائها لـ هدوء عاصف .. ما هي ؟

لا تتعجل في اتخاذ القرارات الخاطئه 
ومواضيعك لا تحرمنا من رونقها الخاص 


- لكِ هنـــــــــا مساحة خاصة سجلي بها ما شئتِ 

اتمنى ان يحقق كل انسان على هذه الارض هدفه من انسانيته 


لي عودة قريبة لمزيد من التساؤلات .. فلا تبتعدي 

اهلا بك هدوء ... انتظرك  :Icon16:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> سلامتك آخر من يعلم بالقصه 
> 
> 
> صديقه شو مخططك لعيد




الله يسلمك 

مخططي ان شاء الله مثل كل عيد 
اروح اعايد على جدتي وخالاتي وعماتي 

وثاني يوم طشه 
والاثنين على دفع الرسوم 
 :SnipeR (20):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مخطط ممتاز من لآخر 


في سؤال

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> مخطط ممتاز من لآخر 
> 
> 
> في سؤال





اي سؤال انا جاهزه تحيه 

 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اشكرك اختي الرائعه على اجاباتك الجميلة ولنا لقاء هنا مع تساؤلات جديدة فنبدأ على بركة الله :[/align][align=center]


- اي قسم ترينه اكثر الاقسام نشاطا وماتقييمك لهُ ؟

- هل من كلمة لصبايا المنتدى في هذا اللقاء ؟؟

- هل من كلمة لشباب المنتدى في هذا اللقاء ؟؟

- لو خانتك صديقة لكِ .. في موقف من المواقف .. وأردتي أن تكتبي لها رسالة... ماذا ستكتبين .. ؟

- النجاح لهُ مذاق مختلف وهو كلمة لذيذة ..هل تذوقت (نهاية) النجاح ؟؟وكيف ذلك؟؟ هنا وفي حياتك؟

- هل تغيرت منتديات الحصن الاردنية منذ دخولك اليها وحتى الآن؟ وهل التغيير كان للأفضل ام غير ذلك؟

- ماذا اخذ المنتدى من (نهاية) ؟؟وبالمقابل ماذا أعطاها؟؟

- بر الوالدين ندعو الله دوماً أن نكون بارين بوالدينا ..هل تختلف علاقتكِ بهم في هذا الشهر الكريم أم أنها علاقة مستقيمة الخط طوال العام .والأم لها في القلب مكانة كيف هي العلاقة بالوالدة على وجه الخصوص؟

- اي اعضاء منتدانا تجدين نفسك اكثر قربا منهم واكثرهم قربا منكِ؟




الى هنا هذه المجموعة .. لا اود ارهاقكِ .. لي عودة ان شاء الله  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا هدوء  :SnipeR (25): 

- اي قسم ترينه اكثر الاقسام نشاطا وماتقييمك لهُ ؟

الحانه ممتاز نوعا ما لكن بالنسبه الي افضل كلام الناس

- هل من كلمة لصبايا المنتدى في هذا اللقاء ؟؟

انتن الزهرات هنا ولكل زهره اشواك فانتبهن من الاشواك 

- هل من كلمة لشباب المنتدى في هذا اللقاء ؟؟

لا توكلو حلاوه بعقول البنات  :SnipeR (3): 

- لو خانتك صديقة لكِ .. في موقف من المواقف .. وأردتي أن تكتبي لها رسالة... ماذا ستكتبين .. ؟

الله يوفقك بحياتك وانا اتمنالك كل الخير لانك كنتي جزء من حياتي 

- النجاح لهُ مذاق مختلف وهو كلمة لذيذة ..هل تذوقت (نهاية) النجاح ؟؟وكيف ذلك؟؟ هنا وفي حياتك؟

الحمدلله احلى نجاح كان التوجيهي الفصل الاول الو فرحه غير شكل جبت 94 وكنت طايره من الفرحه 
والاحلى الفصل الثاني لانه الواحد يستنى جامعه وهيك شي وبالجامعه اول امتحان لما نجحت فيه 

وطبعا بالمنتدى اول موضوع نزلته كان بالنسبه الي نجاح حلووو 

- هل تغيرت منتديات الحصن الاردنية منذ دخولك اليها وحتى الآن؟ وهل التغيير كان للأفضل ام غير ذلك؟

تغيرت.. بشعر انه كل يوم فيها شي جديد لكن طبعا للافضل 

- ماذا المنتدى من (نهاية) ؟؟وبالمقابل ماذا أعطاها؟؟

جزء من حياتي اليوميه .. اعطاني خبره اكثر بامور كثيره .. اصدقاء واخوان وخوات حلوين 

- بر الوالدين ندعو الله دوماً أن نكون بارين بوالدينا ..هل تختلف علاقتكِ بهم في هذا الشهر الكريم أم أنها علاقة مستقيمة الخط طوال العام .والأم لها في القلب مكانة كيف هي العلاقة بالوالدة على وجه الخصوص؟

علاقتي فيهم والحمدلله مستقيمه .. لكن لامي محبه خاصه بقلبي لانها ايام التوجيهي عملت عمليه وفقدتها 
اسبوع بالبيت وشعرت انو الدنيا فاضيه لكن الحمدلله يا رب رجعت النا ( الله يخليهم )

- اي اعضاء منتدانا تجدين نفسك اكثر قربا منهم واكثرهم قربا منكِ؟

بنت الشديفات .. تحيه عسكريه.. هدوء عاصف.. ماي لايف.. عاشق الحصن.. بقايا حب 


يسلمو هدوء على الاسئله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اجابات رائعة صديقة .. سنكون مع المزيد ان شاء الله  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سؤالي  صديقه  شو يلي بزعلك من إنسان ما بخليكي تردي عليه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> سؤالي  صديقه  شو يلي بزعلك من إنسان ما بخليكي تردي عليه



اللي بزعلني من حدا ما برد عليه قله حترامو الي وكلامو 


لكن انا الحمدلله ما بزعل من حدا لانه الكل منيح معي  :Icon8: 
ويمكن يكون عندي ظروف حتى ما ارد عليه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]صديقة بنت الشديفات  :SnipeR (69): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اخوتي الكرام سعدنــــــــا بصحبة اختنا الرائعة

صديقة بنت الشديفات

على مدار الأربعين يوما الماضية 

تعرفنا من خلالها على شخصيتها الرائعة وبعضا من تفاصيل حياتها اليومية

نرجو لها أطيب الأمنيات وكل التوفيق والسداد في حياتها الدراسية والعملية



 :Smile: 

[/align]

----------

